# Musical Experiment



## Akande50 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello. My name is Tyson Platt, and I am an Associate Professor of Psychology at Alabama State University. I am currently investigating how listeners detect and experience emotional content in atonal/experimental music. To that end, I need your help! I am conducting an experiment on the detection of emotional content in atonal music, and I am seeking participants for the experiment. If you are interested in participating in the experiment, please follow this link to learn more about the research and participate in the experiment. The experiment will take approximately 20 minutes to complete. During the experiment, you will be asked to listen to a clip of music and indicate what emotional content you detect in the music. You will not be asked to provide any identifiable information (e.g., name, address, etc.) during the experiment. If you are willing to participate in the experiment, please only complete the experiment once. Thank you for your consideration.

The survey can be found here:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/XGQ5JQ2


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I've added the link and deleted the banter.


----------



## topo morto (Apr 9, 2017)

Done.

BTW I recommend using the tab key and the first letter of the options as a way to speed up entry.


----------



## Gradeaundera (Jun 30, 2016)

This Absolom Pick fella seems like a real sissy. He almost dies and then he just writes plonky piano music, dude belongs on the Muppets


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

topo morto said:


> BTW I recommend using the tab key and the first letter of the options as a way to speed up entry.


Thanks for that. It made the survey easier.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I thought the intro to the piece is unecessary and could in fact skew results with presumptions based on the already described mood.


----------



## topo morto (Apr 9, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I thought the intro to the piece is unecessary and could in fact skew results with presumptions based on the already described mood.


If I understood right, that's quite close to what the experiment is about - but maybe we should create a new thread to discusss to avoid 'spoliers'?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

topo morto said:


> If I understood right, that's quite close to what the experiment is about - but maybe we should create a new thread to discusss to avoid 'spoliers'?


SPOILER ALERT! Do not read if you didn't take the survey, but intend to...

Yeah, I was given only one work in the survey, and based my survey on it, but I also clicked on the other track and heard it. One was bliss, the other was evil, and they both sounded similar in a lot of ways.


----------

